# Dota 2: 21:9 Auflösung Unterstützung



## Taggardos (10. Mai 2016)

*Dota 2: 21:9 Auflösung Unterstützung*

Hallo,

hat hier jemand einen 21:9 Monitor im Einsatz und kann mir einen aktuellen Bericht, was die Unterstüzung von Dota 2 angeht, geben?
Die Artikel, die ich gefunden haben, waren alle etwas älter und viele berichten über ein zu groß dargestelltes HUD.

In ein paar Tagen kommt mein neuer Monitor und ich mache mir ein wenig Sorgen, dass Dota 2 ungenießbar wird 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Malkolm (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dota 2: 21:9 Auflösung Unterstützung*

Wird daran gearbeitet derzeit. Siehe auch What happened with this ? : DotA2


----------



## CEKAYS (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dota 2: 21:9 Auflösung Unterstützung*

Hallo,

zu Not kannst du Dota auch mit Blackbars in 16:9 spielen. 

Besitze auch eine. 21:9 Monitor und kann dir sagen, dass sogut wie jedes neue Spiel 21:9 Unterstützt abgesehen von Overwatch. <= Zumindestens in der Beta 

Gruß
CEKAYZ


----------

